# Minis on TG!



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Forget the Lamborghinis, what about the Cooper 'S' Works et al?

18K looks like it will buy you a LOT of fun.. 275bhp in a mini? Yes please!! 8) 

Mart.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

But they forgot to mention that it was loaded with extras...real price well over Â£20K....for a Mini!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Â£18K for a Mini? It's still a horrible looking car that is in no way 'mini':

Mind you BMW Lardy doesn't quite sound right.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry, but I have to disagree with you on this.

I think BM got the new mini absolutely spot on, to the same degree VW missed by a mile with the new beetle.

One of those Hartge minis would be a hoot, there aren't many new cars in that price range that would give you as big a smile. Â 8)

Trouble is, if I bought one it would have to come with an official mini shoehorn.. Â ;D

Mart.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think they're excellent. Future classic in the making.

Expensive? Yes. But whenever I see one I think they look excellent - even the Mini One.

OK, you could argue that they're no longer mini in proportion, but what's the alternative - call it a Maxi? :-X


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Test drove a Mini cooper b4 Â i bought the TT and was a tuff decision to make then, great fun car. Infact i'm test driving one tomorrow to replace the TT :-/
Jonah


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

me TOO!

my TT will be replaced by a Mini Cooper S Works or an AMD mod.

I want Pepper white with black bonnet stripes and a a black roof...........or a gunmetal one......but the blue is nice........but then again the yellow one..oh dear

Need to buy a new house first though.

House with nice kitchen now sold Â


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> me TOO!
> 
> my TT will be replaced by a Mini Cooper S Works or an AMD mod.
> 
> ...


Good chioce ;D  Have you driven the JCW Mini yet, if not they are awsome.
Jonah


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Why not get both? ;D


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

> Forget the Lamborghinis, what about the Cooper 'S' Works et al?
> 
> 18K looks like it will buy you a LOT of fun.. 275bhp in a mini? Yes please!! Â 8) Â
> 
> Mart.


unfortunately the cooper works has only 200bhp, not 275. still pretty fast


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think my view on Minis is coloured firstly by their size - taller than a Golf, nearly as heavy, and secondly that it seems to be the car of choice for Daddy to indulge all of the thick-spoilt-brat-cocky-rich-rugby-collar-turned-up-students currently swanning around Bristol. Â We sold a flat to one Daddy for Â£250k+ so that Roops (yes seriously) didn't have to Â slum it too much. Â Roops was waiting for his Cooper S (and a fat lip )

Just not cool in any way imho. Â Common Starbucks Car.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> unfortunately the cooper works has only 200bhp, not 275. still pretty fast


The 275 I was talking about was in the Hartge model shown. :-*


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I think my view on Minis is coloured firstly by their size - taller than a Golf, nearly as heavy, and secondly that it seems to be the car of choice for Daddy to indulge all of the thick-spoilt-brat-cocky-rich-rugby-collar-turned-up-students currently swanning around Bristol. Â We sold a flat to one Daddy for Â£250k+ so that Roops (yes seriously) didn't have to Â slum it too much. Â Roops was waiting for his Cooper S (and a fat lip )
> 
> Just not cool in any way imho. Â Common Starbucks Car.


Unlike BMWs, which are driven by the parents of said students


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Unlike BMWs, which are driven by the parents of said students


Range Rovers Mart. Â Range Rovers and Jags. Â Paradoxically Range Rover also designed and badge-engineered by BMW as was the Mini.

No, BMWs are for reps and middle managers


----------

